# RoCAF (Taiwanese AF) facing fighter jet shortage by 2020 as China threat grows



## CougarKing (9 Jul 2013)

More on the coming fighter shortage already mentioned in passing at the China superthread about China's capabilities being boosted with Su35s and S400s with IRBIS-E radars.

Taipei Times link



> *Taiwanese air force faces plane shortage by 2020*
> 
> MUST HAVE:By 2020, the number of fighter aircraft in the air force would decrease by 70 percent without the acquisition of new F-16s, a US congressional report says
> 
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (10 Jul 2013)

Air forces in all western countries seem to be in a somewhat urgent need of recapitalization.  Even the all mighty USAF has entire fleets of grounded aircraft - some of those problems due to aging aircraft, airframe fatigue issues, etc.

If Taiwan really wants to recapitalize its airforce, maybe it should go shopping elsewhere?  

If the US is hesitant to sells arms to Taiwan for obvious political & long term economic reasons...Europe has quite a few phenominal 4Gen and 4.5Gen fighters that could be looked at.  France has been pretty aggressive in selling the Rafale, that might be a good place to start?

Sure, they wont be getting a state of the art 5Gen fighter...but they wont be doing that by acquiring some C & D model F-16s anyhow.


----------

